# Weird Problem with Pigments



## ghobii (Feb 6, 2022)

So I have this issue with Pigments where Macro 1 is always greyed out and unusable. It doesn't matter if its factory or third party presets. It's like I have a hardware synth with a bad pot or connection.
Any ideas?


----------



## Manuel M. (Feb 6, 2022)

Puh, sounds weird… maybe check the midi assignments within Pigments? Top right button in Pigments and see if Macro 1 has a CC assignment which makes it behave this way? Definitely sounds weird…


----------



## thaeo (Feb 6, 2022)

Is MPE mode enabled? Check the settings via the gear icon in the upper right corner.


----------



## ghobii (Feb 6, 2022)

thaeo said:


> Is MPE mode enabled? Check the settings via the gear icon in the upper right corner.


Well this seems to have been the issue. When it started working after I turned off MPE I did a little digging and found that Macro 1 automatically gets mapped to, I think, the slide parameter of MPE. Seems kind of odd, but at least I know whats going on now. Thanks!


----------

